# Stock tires breakin in?



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I have a new 06 gto with the stock tires which I believe are the 17's..anyhow is it true that they grip better the longer your on the road. Meaning better traction once they break in? I guess I am asking that because it almost seems like when I first start out driving the car the grip is not as great but as time goes by when I am driving during the same time period the tractin just seems a little bit better? Maybe its me and a silly question but just wondering


----------



## darinhead (Nov 29, 2006)

You're probably noticing this over the course of a trip because as the tires warm up the rubber becomes a little softer and more flexible and should grip a little better. These tires are not known for their grippiness, however.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

arent these z rated though? thought they need tme to warm up to get better tracton


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, you burn em before a drag for better traction. Your tires will probably be at there pinnicle of there grip when the factory oil is worn off (2-3 miles) then it's downhill. Maybe you are getting used to the torque.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah its been cold so far so can't really warm up the tires as much obviously. I just hope that these stock tires are good with traction otherwise I am going to upgrade to some better tires for summer so I can get nice launches of the light.


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been getting 2.0 60 ft. times on stock 18's


----------

